# Occassional hesistation when 'pushing' my GTC.



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

So I've been driving my GTC a little bit harder than I was previously, I still consider the car unpowered but that's another story.

I was on a duel carriageway a few days ago, I had just exited a roundabout so was getting the car up to speed but it felt hesistant when accelerating, almost like something was pulling me back. It wasn't windy or wet, quite a nice day.

This has happened before and I assumed it was wind pushing against the car.

I could contact Vauxhall but if the car is fine, I would look like such a plum.

Any ideas?

Tom.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

is it the 1.4T?

its not just bad turbo lag?

maybe a sensor, I had a problem with the vxr when a sensor that measures exhaust gas temp started playing up.. it was holding back on the top end of acceleration.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I think it's more a case of driver doesn't know what gas pedal does


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

hi,
i've read your other posts about not being happy with the gtc compared to your last car.regards the hesitation i have experienced this with my current car a bmw e46 tourer and it turned out to be the coil packs which have a tendancy to go on this model.i had a 59 plate astra h which i have now traded in and experienced similar issues,now having worked as a workshop controller for vauxhall for a many a year i took it in to see my vauxhall tech mate and he diagnosed a cam sensor fault on the diagnostics laptop and then flash re programmed the vehicle,this was only experienced by myself a couple of times may i add and not constant and always without engine managment light showing up,so if i was you i would get it back in to vauxhall and tell them what your experiencing,don't just suck it and see.
hope this helps mate and good luck.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> is it the 1.4T?
> 
> its not just bad turbo lag?
> 
> maybe a sensor, I had a problem with the vxr when a sensor that measures exhaust gas temp started playing up.. it was holding back on the top end of acceleration.


Yep, the 1.4T, although apart from whistling, I can't tell what the turbo is actually doing.

It could be lag but it feels more like I'm being pushed back or the car doesn't want to keep increasing speed. Hard to describe.

Oil level is fine, coolant fine, no dashboard lights, maybe it's just me.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> I think it's more a case of driver doesn't know what gas pedal does


I was actually really pushing the car 

I had a BMW right up my ar$e at the time and I really didn't want him to show my car up.

Obviously he did, bags more power


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

why don't you book a test drive in another GTC and see if it has the same issue? if not then you can take yours back to vaux.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> why don't you book a test drive in another GTC and see if it has the same issue? if not then you can take yours back to vaux.


That's a good idea actually, just have to hide mine somewhere :thumb:

I do know a Vauxhall mechanic who does jobs on the side, he has one of those diagnosis machines. Maybe I should contact him first, see if he has any ideas?

Thing is, I would have to pay him and the I've only had the car three months or so.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just take it in they find something they find something.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Just take it back to Vauxhall. Simples. 

It must still be under warranty? Just take it back, explain your problem and it wouldn't surprise me if it's something they'd seen before. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds like turbo lag to me??

Take her back to the dealership and see what they say about it, it could be a problem that has previously been raised and easily solved??


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Just a update.

So on Friday, I took the car to work and the engine was quite hesistant when getting the car to speed.

I was obviously annoyed and concerned and tried to call Vauxhall...couldn't get through 

On the way home, I put 30 litres of V-power unleaded in her to see if that made a difference. It did.

No hesistation, car was smooth and power was delivered as it was before.

I'll see how she performs today, otherwise I will call Vauxhall on Monday and get the car looked at.

It wouldn't run badly on normal unleaded though surely? It was Texaco's own fuel, nothing cheap.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

God I doubt anyone will ever buy one of these cars on the back of your recommendation!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Another reason turbo petrols should be ran on super unleaded (V power or tesco 99)


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> God I doubt anyone will ever buy one of these cars on the back of your recommendation!


I'd buy another again :thumb:

I adore the car, I'd recommend one to anyone..



Grizzle said:


> Another reason turbo petrols should be ran on super unleaded (V power or tesco 99)


I'll let you know how the drive goes to work tomorrow, but it was a different car on V-power.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Drive by wire on these?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Car was absolutely fine to and from work... I think the car just likes a nice drink :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

My dad said to call Vauxhall, but what do I say? My car only likes V-power unleaded therefore it's not fit for purpose?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Does it not say in the handbook or similar to run it on 97RON rated fuel or above?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Does it not say in the handbook or similar to run it on 97RON rated fuel or above?


I'll take a look :thumb:

I honestly assumed that engines would run on any type of unleaded.

It's like a different car with this fuel, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Well it's quite possible. Especially like grizzle says turbocharged cars. Usually there's a small sticker inside the door to warn you?

I run my Corsa on Momentum and in my opinion it's a lot better than 'cheap' fuel.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Another reason turbo petrols should be *Launched into the sun*


Fixed that for you :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> Fixed that for you :thumb:


Yes, because so many diesel turbos can exceed their equivalent capacity petrol cousins in performance and lack of weight.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

The GTC handbook says and I quote:

'Use of a fuel with too low an octane can reduce engine power and torque and slightly increases fuel consumption'

Recommended octane rating RON - 95 
Possible octane level - 91.

Is 95 standard on normal unleaded or is this what V-power gives you?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

95 is the minimum here, 99 is the maximum.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> The GTC handbook says and I quote:
> 
> 'Use of a fuel with too low an octane can reduce engine power and torque and slightly increases fuel consumption'
> 
> ...


I believe normal unleaded from shell is 95 ron, but did you put in fuel from shell or some tiny local garage?

There's one near us which imho seems to have caused problems with their petrol.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Its not THAT unusual to "bad" batches of fuel to get into the supply chain, usually a top up with fuel from somewhere else will cure any problem - sounds like that is what you suffered from


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

I usd to get bad hesitations with my Astra VXR when using most supermarket fuels and even Tesco T99. But always ran 100% when using V Power from shell. I genuinely just try to use Shell petrol these days as it does seem to make a difference 

James


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

The Astra really shouldn't need V-Power to run well though, and probaly 90% of Astra owners are filling with basic supermarket fuel. When the tank runs out give it a go with normal 95 RON and if it plays up again take it back to Vauxhall. Based on this and your previous thread it really sounds like something isn't quite right.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

I mean no offence but most Vauxhall petrol Turbo's are the same. Very hesitant under acceleration. 

I had my Astra VXR and now my Insignia Turbo, my mate has a Corsa VXR and a fair few others I know have loads of Turbo Vauxhalls, as I am RO for VXRO Scotland North, and also a Member of Astra Owners Network. Its just a trait of the cars  as loads of people have had very very similar issues.

Sometimes using good fuel helps. Mostly a remap will change the car beyond belief as all their engines are so detuned its unreal for Co2 figures  Basically strangling the engines.

James


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Gtc, is this a new vauxhall astra on the market, plus what's the mileage of the vehicle plus engine size.

How do you mean the power is sapping down ?


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Astra GTC = basically the new Astra 3 door. He is running the 1.4 Turbo engine. 

But as I said, its a trait of many the cars, they all do the same. You put your foot hard down and sometimes it feels like something is holding the car back. 

If its really really bad noticable, then def get it checked out. If its very slight, I know myself with vauxhall customer service, they will laugh and tell you to go away  

James


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

insanejim69 said:


> Sometimes using good fuel helps. Mostly a remap will change the car beyond belief as all their engines are so detuned its unreal for Co2 figures  Basically strangling the engines.


Bloody eco crap  Unfortunately it's true of almost all new cars these days. Really want to get the Mondeo tuned as you can tell it has a lot more to give, but gonna wait until the warranty is up.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> Bloody eco crap  Unfortunately it's true of almost all new cars these days. Really want to get the Mondeo tuned as you can tell it has a lot more to give, but gonna wait until the warranty is up.


Tell me about it bud ...... I got a quote from EDS of Germany for a remap for my car, .....

standard 220 BHP and 260lb/ft of torque ........

remap 300BHP and 370 lb/ft of torque and also better MPG if taking it easy .

Its crazy these days. But petrol turbo's have alot to give outside manufacturer specs. 

James


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

From your 1st post i was going to suggest it was a bad tank of fuel. If you only notice it some times and it has been fine on other brands of 95 RON fuel or fuel from other fuel stations I'd suggest you don't use that brand or maybe just the specific station again.

It's a common proplem with Imprezas, even premium fuel from a station that would not turn over a lot of it can cause issues.

My money is this will be a big problem in the near future as engines are downsized but their specific output significantly increased!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

insanejim69 said:


> Tell me about it bud ...... I got a quote from EDS of Germany for a remap for my car, .....
> 
> standard 220 BHP and 260lb/ft of torque ........
> 
> ...


That's a big improvement. Wonder what I'd get on the 200BHP 310 lb/ft Mondeo - seen a few plug-in systems that reckon 250BHP and 395 lb/ft, but a proper remap would probably get better.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Another good drive from the GTC today, no hesistation, ran very well. 

I might try and keep giving the car premium fuel.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Is it better than your earlier experiences, or are you just getting used to the engine now?


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> That's a big improvement. Wonder what I'd get on the 200BHP 310 lb/ft Mondeo - seen a few plug-in systems that reckon 250BHP and 395 lb/ft, but a proper remap would probably get better.


Those plug in systems are a con. Proper remap is the way to go.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Spoke to someone I know with a GTC this morning and he says he has no problems at all running on standard unleaded. Maybe a bad batch of fuel.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

The way I see it is you will never be happy, So either remap it or sell it and buy a car with a proper engine.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

insanejim69 said:


> Tell me about it bud ...... I got a quote from EDS of Germany for a remap for my car, .....
> 
> standard 220 BHP and 260lb/ft of torque ........
> 
> ...


300hp is a tad optimistic even courtney are only quoting 265hp



SteveyG said:


> Wonder what I'd get on the 200BHP 310 lb/ft Mondeo - seen a few plug-in systems that reckon 250BHP and 395 lb/ft, but a proper remap would probably get better.


Proper remap would have better gains but the most important part would be the smoothness of the map something alot of people are looking for now.

Could easily see 240-250 and a massive hike in torque.



T.D.K said:


> Another good drive from the GTC today, no hesistation, ran very well.
> 
> I might try and keep giving the car premium fuel.


I would it will be cheaper and better for your car in the long run.



TubbyTwo said:


> The way I see it is you will never be happy, So either remap it or sell it and buy a car with a proper engine.


There ya go he's solved it Sell it or get a car with a proper engine!

 aye well in buddy!!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

TubbyTwo said:


> The way I see it is you will never be happy, So either remap it or sell it and buy a car with a proper engine.


I won't lie, I hated the engine to begin with but I'm used to it now and driving it like a petrol car, not a diesel.

It's actually quite responsive when you put your foot down and change gear at the right time.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> 300hp is a tad optimistic even courtney are only quoting 265hp
> 
> Proper remap would have better gains but the most important part would be the smoothness of the map something alot of people are looking for now.
> 
> ...


Not really optamistic at all, a know a fair few people on IE that are running 280, 290 and 310BHP with bare remaps and a pre cat pipe on the A20 NHT engine 

Also I contacted courts and they admitted to not knowing much of that engine.

James


----------

